# Stomach vacuums



## GearPro

This video popped up on YouTube today, and I thought you guys might find it interesting. She actually references a couple studies about the effectiveness of stomach vacuums as an exercise and breaks down the way it works. I don’t know if her results are truly valid, but there might be something to doing stomach vacuums as a part of a daily ab routine. 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GncqbaR996Q[/ame]


----------



## danieltx

They're effective if done consistently.

About 2 years ago I started practicing them daily. Nothing crazy, just holding 3 vacuums for 10 - 30 seconds in the shower each night.

It's made a noticeable difference. My waist is smaller all year, when growing and dieting, and I have better ab***inal control.

But the key to results like that is CONSISTENCY. You can't just do them here and there or only the times you train abs. Do them every day and you'll see the results.


----------



## grizz

Legit. I know the wife will be interested in giving it a run. My fat ass... well, there's no hope LOL


----------



## ASHOP

That girl has a serious vacuum! IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Durro

I am starting these today!


----------



## GearPro

On a competitive note, didn’t vacuums used to be one of the mandatory poses in all the major bodybuilding competitions? Or am I mistaken? When did this pose disappear from the stage? Was it no longer required, or did it just fall out of favor with competitors as the mass monster epidemic grew?


----------



## SURGE

Good video. I need to start doing vacuums. Having a small waist makes everything else look bigger.


----------



## Victory

SURGE said:


> Good video. I need to start doing vacuums. Having a small waist makes everything else look bigger.



I couldn't agree more and the same thing was on my mind when watching the vid. Some good info in that video. I will start them as well just need to be consistent. They say do them in the shower that way you won't forget and if you aren't dirty should be in there everyday


----------



## ketsugo2

Another great piece long forgotten. Hey after my spine surgery these were part of my rehab . What’s crazy is after weeks my stomach sucked in natural. In fact buddies made fun of me thinking I was doing in purpose lmao . 
Yeah people .......


----------



## Brickshthouse79

They def work.  Arnold preaches about the need for more stomach vacuum work among current pros (mens open).


----------



## AGGRO

GearPro said:


> On a competitive note, didn’t vacuums used to be one of the mandatory poses in all the major bodybuilding competitions? Or am I mistaken? When did this pose disappear from the stage? Was it no longer required, or did it just fall out of favor with competitors as the mass monster epidemic grew?



I think so. It was mandatory in the past. There was talk to bring it back for classic physique but I don't think they will do that.


----------



## striffe

Useful video. She explains things very well.


----------



## bbuck

SURGE said:


> Good video. I need to start doing vacuums. Having a small waist makes everything else look bigger.



I could use that.....


----------



## odin

I planned to start vacuums for the summer but it never happened. I will start doing them in the shower as listed above so I don't forget.


----------



## davidg

I used to do vacuums because I couldn't lose weight. In the end, it turned out that it was all weak muscles. I have been doing it in the morning for more than a year now. The main thing is to learn how to do it right, not just do it, then you won't get results. But it's a good exercise.


----------



## squatster

I’ve been trying to remember to do them while driving- most of the time I just let the fast thing hang.
My 1 pack is getting huge.
Can’t rest any thing on it but dammmmm
I can still fit in the same pants I did years ago but they are super loose in the legs, baggy in the ass. 
I just pick up my pot belly - fasten the pants up- sinc a belt on and drop the belly fat back down over the belt
There it is they still fit.
Think I strayed away from the subject a little


----------



## bbuck

GearPro said:


> On a competitive note, didn’t vacuums used to be one of the mandatory poses in all the major bodybuilding competitions? Or am I mistaken? When did this pose disappear from the stage? Was it no longer required, or did it just fall out of favor with competitors as the mass monster epidemic grew?



In the 50 years i have watched BBing i can't remember it ever being a mandatory. That said just about every one did them

https://generationiron.com/chris-bu... been a great deal,pose during the Golden Era.


----------



## squatster

I never saw that either 
Good to see you gearpro


----------



## ForceNature

Appreciate the video yeah recently I could just like when I walk just trying to suck in my gut as far as possible like as the one doing a vacuum trying to get it up into that upper lower cavity there I can't really say it's helping me because I keep forgetting to do that


----------

